# CRL spring league



## Speed (Mar 26, 2017)

is there one and if so when does it start? Girls....


----------



## Kicknit22 (Mar 27, 2017)

Speed said:


> is there one and if so when does it start? Girls....


Holy $&@t! Like we need another league. I hope not.


----------



## mirage (Mar 27, 2017)

CRL games for olders start this weekend.  Its a part of the season that started in August.  The Youngers were done but its still going on for olders.


----------



## KSROD (Mar 27, 2017)

When will they have the new play in to qualify for youngers CRL?

They took forever last year to released playing dates.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 27, 2017)

KSROD said:


> When will they have the new play in to qualify for youngers CRL?
> 
> They took forever last year to released playing dates.


Play-in dates are 5/6-5/7.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Mar 27, 2017)

According to website: http://www.californiaregionalleague.com/en/2015-2016-dates/


*2017-2018 SEASON*
*CRL Play-In Youngers: May 6, 7, 2017 
(2003, 2004, 2005, 2006)*

*CRL Play-In Olders: July 8, 9, 2017 
(1999, 2000, 2001, 2002)*

*CRL Play Date: July 8, 9, 2017 
(2003, 2004, 2005, 2006)*

*CRL Play Date: August 19, 20, 2017 
(2004, 2005, 2006)*

*CRL Play Date: August 19, 20, 2017 
(1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003)*

* CRL Play Date: August 26, 27, 2017 
(2004, 2005, 2006)*

* CRL Play Date: August 26, 27, 2017 
(1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003)*

*CRL Play Date Boys: December 2, 3, 2017 
(1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003)*

*CRL Play Date Girls: December 9, 10, 2017 
((1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003)*

*CRL Play Date: January 14, 15, 16, 2018 
(2004, 2005, 2006)*

*CRL Play Date: January 20, 21, 2018 
(2004, 2005, 2006)*

*CRL Play Date: January 27, 28, 2018* 
(2004, 2005, 2006)*

*CRL Play Date: March 31, April 1, 2018 
(1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003)*

*CRL Play Date: April 7, 8, 2018* 
(1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003)*

**If neccessary. Schedule subject to change*


----------



## Speed (Mar 30, 2017)

Again, so there isn't just a spring league for CRL? Anyone ever played in such a thing??


----------



## mirage (Mar 30, 2017)

Speed said:


> Again, so there isn't just a spring league for CRL? Anyone ever played in such a thing??


No, since CRL feeds into USYSoccer regional playoffs.  Winners of CalSouth National Cup and CRL represents CalSouth. If the winners are the same team, the runner up from the National Cup fills the second spot.  There other spot from CRL (what used to be Far West Regional) goes to CalNorth winner.


----------



## Lightning Red (Mar 30, 2017)

mirage said:


> No, since CRL feeds into USYSoccer regional playoffs.  Winners of CalSouth National Cup and CRL represents CalSouth. If the winners are the same team, the runner up from the National Cup fills the second spot.  There other spot from CRL (what used to be Far West Regional) goes to CalNorth winner.


And for this year in the 2004 age group since Nor Cal didn't have the requisite # of teams playing in CRL a "4" team playoff will occur on May 20/21 in Sacramento.  Real So Cal & LAGSD will represent So Cal and both will vie for the final spot for FWR.  We will play the top two finishers from Nor Cal CRL.


----------



## Striker17 (Mar 30, 2017)

Lightning Red said:


> And for this year in the 2004 age group since Nor Cal didn't have the requisite # of teams playing in CRL a "4" team playoff will occur on May 20/21 in Sacramento.  Real So Cal & LAGSD will represent So Cal and both will vie for the final spot for FWR.  We will play the top two finishers from Nor Cal CRL.


And you will beat them handily...


----------



## Lightning Red (Mar 30, 2017)

Speed said:


> Again, so there isn't just a spring league for CRL? Anyone ever played in such a thing??


The most prevalent spring leagues right now for the youngers are EGSL & SCNPL.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 30, 2017)

CSL has or had a Spring league, there may be some confusion between CSL (Coast soccer League) and CRL (Cal Regional League).


----------

